# [SOLVED] (code 19) Usb root Hub error



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

This issue happened while I plugged in my ipod nano for the first time. I recieved this code and all my usb devices all shutdown. I tried repairing the issue and system restore but nothing helped even uninstalling them to reinstall. I google the situation and many seem to have the same issue but I could not find a solution for mine. I have two usb root hubs that have a yellow icon between it is a exclamation mark.
(Code 19)
Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. 
I am running on windows 7 ultimate on a Hp a6110n computer


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

Is Vista SP2 installed?

www.update.microsoft.com

http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

If registry damaged, system restore should have taken care of it. Did System Restore complete successfully?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

Should I have Vista SP2 installed? I just updated my vista to windows 7


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

My apologies... I saw "Vista" OS under your name. You did say Windows 7 in post #1. There is no current Service Pack for Windows 7.

Did system restore complete OK? Did you go back far enough when choosing the restore point?
START | type *rstrui*

HP a6110n support - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3436818&

Are you Windows 7 x86 or x64?

Did you install any software for the Apple device?

Regards . . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

Yea I restored back to the time I just after I installed windows 7. I am on Windows 7 x86.
I did a direct installation to my vista so all my data was still on my computer while i moved on to windows 7. I did remember a warning saying that my itunes wasn't compatible to windows 7 (while on vista) but this is just extra info I am not sure if this is the cause.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

have you tried updating the driver, I don't like the idea of dammaged registry


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

Well i went to each one's properties but it says drivers are updated. I also tried finding drivers manually online but couldn't find one


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

no clue if this will help fix the registry but could you run "SFC /SCANNOW" in command prompt (might need admin rights), also you might want to consider a clean install of windows 7. but we will get to that later if no soultion can be found


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

It did not help but thank you. I will consider a clean instal afterwards but is that going to bring my computer back to working conditions again? 
Is it possible to just find a working USB root hub either from my other computers and just paste it on the computer with issues?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

Try Windows 7 repair/ install - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/3413-repair-install.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

No it didn't help much but one thing I noticed before I put in my usb devices (after repair) was that all the usb root hubs were fine, but now it has the error after I plug them in. Also I found a usb mouse plugged it in and there was the laser light on the bottom but no buttons worked.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

the laser light only mean that power is working. do you know how to repartition, if so you could make a brand new partition and install windows 7 on it (deul boot) and you new windows 7 might have usb drivers working again

however there is a down side to repartitioning as it changes you boot.ini and boot loader. making any recovery partition on your hard drive next to useless, if you have already repartition you computer before then you could still follow above.


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

Could I try reloading vista and download its files and redownload the SP2 update if that helps? I have never tried repartitioning before.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

i don't think you can downgrade from windows 7 to vista


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

custom install windows 7 might work. it will rename you window folder to windows.old just make sure you don't format or delete anything during installation. and ofcourse backup every important stuff before you start

and have a read of http://windows.microsoft.com/en-NZ/windows7/Installing-and-reinstalling-Windows-7


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

If I perform this clean installation will I be able to revert back with all my programs again if it does not work? I feel like I will lose alot of things and it will be painful for me to go reinstalling all of them.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

I know how you feel. I myself need to do a clean installation to fix a problem. 

If the custom installation does not work and you decide to do a clean instal. then you will have to reinstall all of you programs


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

alright the issue is now gone thanks for your assistance!!! Now all I got to do is reinstall all my programs. Thanks for your help guys. jcgriff2 and james137


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (code 19) Usb root Hub error*

Thanks for posting back.

Good luck to you.

jcgriff2

`


----------

